# Langage Basic sur MacOS X



## screetch (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai adoré développer des applis et jeux sur mon Amiga sous AMOS Basic.

Y a t-il un langage Basic disponible sous MacOS X, si possible proche d'Amos et si possible également, gratuit.

Merci de votre aide...

^_^


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Octobre 2009)

Tout cela est bien, bien loin .....
Vas voir ici : ( RealBasic )

http://www.realsoftware.com/realbasic

De mémoire, ce pack de langage est proposé à l'essai pendant 30 jours.
Mais il est payant.
Et, je pense que la programmation est quelque peu différente ( lien de parenté sans plus ).


----------



## screetch (19 Octobre 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Tout cela est bien, bien loin .....
> Vas voir ici : ( RealBasic )
> 
> http://www.realsoftware.com/realbasic
> ...



Rien de gratuit ? Je recherche si possible un Basic avec son IDE et des fonctions 3D genre SDL...
Pas trop envie de m'emmerder avec le C même si ce fut pendant longtemps mon langage de prédilection...


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Octobre 2009)

Je ne vois rien d'autre.
Tu sais, il est révolu le temps où toute la richesse logicielle disponible pour l'utilisateur, à l'achat d'un ordi.  se résumait à un langage Basic plus ou moins nuancé selon la marque.

Appel à l'équipe pour le surplus.
Bonne chance.


----------



## Mala (20 Octobre 2009)

Je me suis arrêté à l'Amiga 1200 boosté avec une Blizzard 68060. Que de souvenir... 

Regardes par là mais c'est un logiciel payant:
http://www.purebasic.com


----------



## Flibust007 (20 Octobre 2009)

Vu, j'ignorais l'existence de ce pack logiciel.

Je ne suis pas certain que la version Mac supporte autre chose que le processeur PPC, à l'exclusion de la nouvelle génération de processeurs Intel.

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## screetch (20 Octobre 2009)

Mala a dit:


> Je me suis arrêté à l'Amiga 1200 boosté avec une Blizzard 68060. Que de souvenir...
> 
> Regardes par là mais c'est un logiciel payant:
> http://www.purebasic.com



Je connais PureBasic. Il a l'air sympa.
Mais je veux juste m'amuser un peu, sans rien dépenser...
Je cherche un freeware.

Sinon, tant pis, je me remettrais à GCC, mais j'avais envie de me faciliter la vie...


----------



## Zeusviper (21 Octobre 2009)

http://www.thefreecountry.com/compilers/basic.shtml

http://www.nicholson.com/rhn/basic/

Bon amusement!


----------



## screetch (21 Octobre 2009)

Zeusviper a dit:


> http://www.thefreecountry.com/compilers/basic.shtml
> 
> http://www.nicholson.com/rhn/basic/
> 
> Bon amusement!



Merci ^^

Je vais zieuter tout ça


----------

